# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  cri shusui ,kalo gk itu tancho jg gpp..

## aie

ada yg jual shusui atw tancho gk ?
size +-30cm .

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bobby Surapati

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

